# Maytag heat pump - PSH4BE ???



## plasticchevy (Aug 19, 2012)

You know the one with the stainless coverings... Is there any reason why i wouldnt be able to pump down this heat pump? system is functioning properly... TXV is not restricted... i closed the liquid line serrvice valve but i cant seem to trap the 410a in the condenser. 

Units only 2-3 years old...


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow , Its awesome that this offer exceptional energy-efficient performance. Also when combined with Maytag coils or air handlers, these heat pumps deliver high-efficiency 14-SEER cooling and 8.0+ HSPF heating -- or 15-SEER cooling if a Maytag variable-speed gas furnace or air handler is used.. 

Cool !


----------

